# Almost officially over and looking for divorce advice



## Emiaj24! (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi it’s been a minute since I posted! Everything has been going really good after every few months of my ex texting and wanted to work things out for a week or two I finally gave up changed mine and my daughters number and moved on. I finally decided to file for support which I barely get much cause we started a business together and my ex accepts cash that he doesn’t claim. My ex had his lawyer file for a 60 day discovery after that which my lawyer said it wouldn’t be enough time so made it 90. I accepted it after much counseling and everything I realized how toxic and mentally and physically abusive he was to us. After the discovery hearing my ex now keeps contacting my current bf about how he doesn’t want to use lawyers and he wants to give me everything and blah blah blah, I haven’t received one married property in over a year no appliances and even dishes or my daughters toys or anything other then clothes. I don’t know why he waits to now or if it’s all a head game..... 
the car we own together we owe 13,000 on it and it’s worth about 5,000 now we had really bad credit after he lost his job. The house we own together I was told won’t even pass inspection electric problems and many others it’s an old old house. What are my best options? 
What about the business? Will we be forced to sell of equipment or can I request a pay out or what happens? 
Even now my feelings are mixed!! I hate that. I still have dreams or I guess I should say nightmares with him. He still pops up in my head sometimes. I almost feel guilty the guy I’m seeing treats me so good. It’s hard to accept as I feel like I don’t deserve it I was told for the last 14 years how I wasn’t good enough or that know would would ever love me and so much more. I just felt like if I got some of this off my chest I would feel better.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

all questions regarding money, property, child custody, house and car values, child/spousal support etc etc are for your lawyer. 

In regards to feelings of inadequacy or insecurity etc etc his treatment of you is a testimonial of his character and behavior, not yours. 

He's a jerk. It's best to stay away from jerks and having a jerk not like you and not want to be around you is a good thing.


----------

